# Mingo Ridge



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

GPS numbers.....

anyone????

TIA


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Pretty mch South out of the Destin Pass, but here are a couple.

N 29.59.916 W 86.33.849

N 29.59.947 W 86.33.301

Chris


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

^ Good #s. Work the area in all directions because there is a ton of structureout there to fish.


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks, very much.....

After Aug 15, I'll try it....

I understand that some OTR snapper (other than red) can be found there plus some nice grouper fishing......... 

Is this a good area to troll for a wahoo.....


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

troll from mingo ridge out past the Ozark for wahoo :letsdrink


----------

